# Hawthorne #3



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2016)

Got this Hawthorne recently from Caber Klunk!.http://thecabe.com/forum/posts/548223/ Started the clean up process. Got it tore down. The wheels gave me hell. Ended up breaking a few spokes because of stuck nipples.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2016)

Got hubs apart and soaked them for a day in degreaser. Came out nice, didn't take after pics yet.

 This is what I use. Comes from the local hardware store and works pretty good.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 23, 2016)

Acetone and automatic transmission fluid 50/50 mix on the spoke nipples. It's like magic.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, will try next time.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2016)

Got the hubs cleaned up, came out pretty nice. Also soaked the wheels and fenders in OA. First time using it so I checked it like every hour. Probably could have went longer but it was getting dark and I didn't want to leave it overnight. Didn't want them to come out too clean anyway.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2016)

Spent a few hours on the braces today. They were pretty trashed, but I got them pretty strait, polished them and WD40'd them. Got the front put together.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 25, 2016)

Hubs came out great! Good looking project.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2016)

Wheels came out pretty good also.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 26, 2016)

Sweet find man, lookin forward to seein whatcha do with it....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 29, 2016)

Got my pedals greased up and ready to go.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 30, 2016)

Back fenders done. Had to replace one of the braces, the end was torn on one of the ends.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 30, 2016)

Laced up my wheels today. Had to buy new spokes, a bunch of the originals were too rusted or broke when I I took the wheel apart. Scuffed them up and soaked em in vinegar and salt overnight. Couldn't have bright shiny new spokes.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 30, 2016)

Cleaned up the tires as best as I could. This ones obviously newer, still has some flashing from the molding.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 6, 2016)

Got more done lately, finally took more pics. Almost done.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 6, 2016)

Nice man!  She's ready for another 70 years of rollin'!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 6, 2016)

Few more.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 6, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Spent a few hours on the braces today. They were pretty trashed, but I got them pretty strait, polished them and WD40'd them. Got the front put together.
> View attachment 309218 View attachment 309217 View attachment 309215 View attachment 309214 View attachment 309213



Those braces came out nice. What did you use to straighten them?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> Those braces came out nice. What did you use to straighten them?



This wasn't at me but.....I use a vice and it works great....a light touch and a little patience...works great.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 7, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> Those braces came out nice. What did you use to straighten them?



Definitely a vice. Had to take them off, put them in a vice with an old skinny front axle in the brace's groove. Tweaking them with pliers, a hammer and a lot of patience. Put them on the wire wheel and cleaned them afterwards with wd40.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tips,  and nice project.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 8, 2016)

Finished it yesterday. Got it tightened up, greased up, and oiled up. Took it down the road and it rides pretty good.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 8, 2016)

Had this chainguard at home, not a perfect match, but probably never use it on anything else.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice resto-resurrection. Taking time with the details definitely pay off!


----------

